# Sticky  Books Recommended by our Members



## Geoffrey

For the list of recommendations in Q4 2014, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,196021.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## nigel p bird

I've just finished The Free by Willy Vlautin (http://www.amazon.com/Free-Willy-Vlautin-ebook/dp/B00GQDKBSQ/ref=sr_1_1_twi_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421964569&sr=8-1&keywords=the+free ). It's a beautifully written tale that centres around carers in a hospital who have plenty of problems of their own to keep them busy. I'd say that it's a celebration of the nursing profession on one level and of human spirit on another. Terrific.


----------



## Pikko

Pretty please include Golden Son by Pierce Brown. It's the second book in the Red Rising Trilogy and it's a fantastic read. (first book is a tad slow, but in the end is a great read)

I gave Red Rising away to five different people for Christmas this past year!


----------



## jamiedodge

I just read Gateway by Brian Dorsey. Best military science fiction book I have read in years.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NIYXWZA


----------



## MariaESchneider

Recently read the first two in the Maggie Sullivan series. Great cozy/hard-boiled reads (what a genre combo!)

No Game for a Dame is book one!

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Dame-Maggie-Sullivan-mysteries-ebook/dp/B0061063ZE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1424994495&sr=8-2&keywords=maggie+sullivan&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Janet Rochester

I just finished one that's due for a resurgence: _Fadeout_, by Joseph Hansen.



This guy is good. The hero is a hard-boiled insurance investigator, working in the early 70s (the first book in the series was published in 1970). Why is it timely? Because the investigator is gay. And not above busting heads. Also, great writing, great characters. I'm thrilled that it's the first in a series, and baffled that I'm only now hearing about him.


----------



## AlbertB

A few recommendations: anything Mark Dawson writes; he has 3 series out, John Milton a burnout UK covert operative; Beatrix Rose, a former UK operative searching for her daughter; and the Black Mile series, WWII noir. Tarah Benner; The Fringe and The Defectors series; both post-apocalyptic/dystopia; and Kate L. Mary, author of the Broken World series, more post-apocalyptic dystopia with some romance. Happy reading!


----------



## rchapman1

Touching the Wire by Rebecca Bryn.  It is confronting as it is was released to coincide with the 70th anniversary of the Holocaust but it is beautifully written and crafted.  It should be the next bestseller!


----------



## campbellcd

If you're ready for some exciting tales with lots of laughs, check out Jinx Schwartz' Hetta Coffey series. As the author puts it, she's a sassy Texan with a snazzy yacht, and she's not afraid to use it! I've read 4 of the 6 and they're a hoot.

http://www.amazon.com/Water-Coffey-Mystery-Series-ebook/dp/B005S65704


----------



## nigel p bird

I've just finished a really moving and well-paced novel with addiction as one of its central themes. It's called Prodigal Sons and it's by Mike Miner. I thoroughly enjoyed it, even though it was painful at times. Well worth taking a look. http://www.amazon.com/Prodigal-Sons-Mike-Miner-ebook/dp/B00QCE4LKI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1430428199&sr=8-4&keywords=prodigal+sons


----------



## raymond.mathiesen

Book Review of Backward Compatible: A Geek Love Story by Sara Daltry and Pete Clark
Reviewed by Raymond Mathiesen
4 out of 5 stars

Is there someone for everyone? Even me?

Time is passing and the Y Generation have now become young adults. During this social period computers and the Internet have become household items, at least in the Upper and Middle classes. Online gaming has now become a subculture complete with language, social activities and dress. The word 'geek' has become more a description of an alternate subculture than a derogatory term. Daltry and Clarke take us on a wacky trip into the world of computer geeks, as they follow the hectic lives of Katie Garretty and George Lindell. Will this young woman and man come together in a sweet romance, or will they be doomed to remain single forever? Does being a computer geek mean you can never have self-respect, or can these young people grow in self-confidence? Will the pair ever battle their way to the end of _Fatal Destiny_, the game which dominates their young lives? _Backward Compatible_ is a romantic comedy that will entertain those who enjoy reading New Adult or Young Adult fiction.

http://goo.gl/tTgTVO  Backward Compatible (Kindle ed.)


----------



## Jim Johnson

Recently read Rebel Yell: The Violence, Passion, and Redemption of Stonewall Jackson, by SC Gwynne. Brilliant NF book about Gen. TJ "Stonewall" Jackson and his life and career and wartime efforts in the American Civil War. One of the better treatments I've read on Stonewall in a long time.


----------



## adelaiderose

I just finished One Wicked Weekend by Charlotte Russell last month and I loved it. I would strongly recommend it to fans of historical romance and I would give it 5 out of 5 stars within the romance category.

_please no self-promotion -- of your own books or a review site you're connected with -- outside the Book Bazaar. Thanks for understanding. -- Ann_


----------



## raymond.mathiesen

Killebrity by James Nowlan

High rollers and fast exits&#8230;

Mike Johnson, a veteran of Iraq and Afghanistan, has returned home to Los Angeles. Suffering from a severe case of PTSD he is unable to find work in law enforcement, so he has to settle for a job with a security agency that protects the rich and famous. He feigns an interest in developing contacts in the movie industry and becoming an actor to deflect questions regarding his psychological state.

Unfortunately for Mike, just as he begins his duties as guardian of the stars a mysterious cannibalistic cult of celebrity stalkers embarks on a campaign of terror against them. Our protagonist finds himself powerless to protect his charges from the slaughter inflicted by a foe even more relentless and resourceful than those he faced overseas. As their brutal tactics erode what little is left of his damaged psyche, contempt for his decadent masters grows within him.

About James Nowlan:
James Nowlan was born in Chicago but raised by backwoods hillbillies. Somehow he ended up living in Europe (he thinks that maybe someone hit him over the head and took him there in a sack). The only job he could find was a post as a security guard in the housing projects around Paris (a job they'd give to anyone because at the time ruthless, well organized bands of robbers were attacking armored cars with RPGs, AK 47s, and plastic explosives). These experiences served as inspiration for an autobiographical novella entitled Security. He's also written and directed Killavision, a feature length, trash gore satire of reality TV. Killebrity is his first novel.

http://goo.gl/ab5ePZ Killebrity (Kindle ed.)
http://goo.gl/ODTJMB Killebrity (Book ed.)
https://goo.gl/NwdH2x KILLEBRITY Facebook Group
https://goo.gl/1gqCpc James Nowlan's Facebook Page


----------



## MelodieRochelle

awesome! Thanks.


----------



## WordSurfer

I've just finished _Echoes of Narcissus in the Gardens of Delight_ by Jo Robinson. It's one of the best books I've read in a long time. She creates a world which holds the reader in thrall, a world of fantasy and harsh psychological realities. Although the main character is trapped in a loveless marriage, she shows how resourceful and tenacious the human spirit in its drive for freedom and love. The beauty of the writing is sustained throughout the book. The Amazon link is: http://www.amazon.com/Echoes-Narcissus-Gardens-Delight-Robinson-ebook/dp/B00RBRYMD6/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1453259361&sr=1-1&keywords=Echoes+of+Narcissus+in+the+Gardens+of+Delight


----------



## nigel p bird

Just finished Our Souls At Night by Kent Haruf. Very moving and powerful stuff. Particularly recommended if you need a little comfort just now. http://www.amazon.com/Our-Souls-Night-Kent-Haruf-ebook/dp/B00SN936BU/ref=sr_1_1_twi_kin_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453298816&sr=8-1&keywords=our+souls+at+night


----------



## raymond.mathiesen

Restless by Michelle Bellon

Funny, romantic, sexy&#8230;a love story.
You grow up. You get married. You have a family. At least, that's what Malea Winters believes she's supposed to do. So why is it that every time she comes close to finding that happily ever after, she runs? 
When she meets Garrett Taylor, she warns him that she's not the marrying type because history has shown that long-term relationships are not her forte. She has a tendency to leave when things get too serious; the direct result of being raised by an emotionally detached mother and a stepdad with philandering ways. So she swore off men and surrounded herself with her best friends; three quirky, funny women who are facing challenges of their own. 
But Garrett is everything she's ever looked for; charming, successful, fun, and sexy. Despite her better judgment, his persistence pays off and she finds herself falling for him. 
Learning how to love and be loved will be the hardest lesson she's ever faced. The question is, will her relationships survive that lesson?

About the author:
Michelle Bellon lives in the Pacific Northwest with her four children and fiancé, Seth. She loves coffee and has an addiction to chapstick. She works at a surgery center as a registered nurse and in her spare time writes novels. She writes in the genres of romance suspense, young adult, women's fiction, and literary fiction. She has won three literary awards.

http://goo.gl/qb7brZ  Restless (Kindle ed.)
https://goo.gl/S8dRO5 Michelle Bellon's Facebook Page
https://goo.gl/GgznIM Michelle Bellon's Facebook Author Page


----------



## Gary R. Hess

Homeland by Jeff Jakes

It is an absolutely amazing historical fiction account of a German immigrant coming to the United States during the 19th century in hopes of a better life.

This book is one of the best books I have ever read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gary R. Hess said:


> Homeland by Jeff Jakes
> 
> It is an absolutely amazing historical fiction account of a German immigrant coming to the United States during the 19th century in hopes of a better life.
> 
> This book is one of the best books I have ever read.


Thanks! Haven't read any John Jakes HF in a long time.

 
Homeland (The Crown Family Saga Book 1)


----------



## StephenBrennan

I'm gonna recommend "From a Buick 8" by Stephen King. He has many other books that I could, and probably will, recommend at some point but this is one you don't hear about that much.










This book is a generational tale about lives spent studying a mysterious and deadly object that's taken on the form of an old Buick. There's tragedy, and an exploration of the dark and light sides of human nature while you wait in wonder to see just what the hell this object will do next.

Anyone passingly familiar with King's work may draw immediate parallels with "Christine", the classic demonic Plymouth, but Buick 8 is actually very different. It leans more towards a sort of horror/sci-fi combination that's very unique, and well worth reading for anyone interested in either genre.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I recently listened to Trevor Noah's book .

Normally I prefer a Kindle or paper book, but given Noah narrates the book, I wanted to give it a listen instead. (I enjoy watching him on The Daily Show.) So glad I did. Not only is it a well-written book depicting what it was like growing up as a biracial child in South Africa, Noah's narration skills are the best I've encountered in an audiobook. He can pull off any accent.

Funny, serious, heart-warming--this book is all that and more. Highly recommend it, and in this particular case, go with the audiobook.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Age Six Racer by Joe Vercillo

It's a surprisingly fun and engaging read! Reminded me of Watership Down.


----------



## A.Q.

I recommend any book by Peter F Hamilton (as a huge sci-fi fan, I admire the man, who writes beautifully - if too much)

For those into historical works, or alternative history works, I'd look at The Leader, by Guy Walters. Fantastically logical book, which suggests what would have happened if Edward VIII never abdicated in 1936 - the events of 1937, Walters suggests, would have found a Fascist in 10 Downing Street. Very good read. Walters is an actual historian, and only dabbles in fiction work

If you want to look back on a book that caused a big hoo-ha with the Church, but is ultimately much-ado about not much, than Dan Brown's duology Angels & Demons and The da Vinci Code are... interesting reads. What the big fuss was over beats the hell out of me, but they're... interesting reads, nonetheless 

Those into Young Adult fantasy, I suggest Brian Jacques expansive Redwall series - seriously, even though I'm nearly 30, I'm amazed by his near-Tolkien level of detail and imagination. In fact, I'd say he's superior to Tolkien, in the sense that he gets on with the story without being bogged down and mired in the minutiae of the world he's created. 

Speaking of Tolkien... I cannot say I would recommend his works. Not saying the man wasn't brilliant - he clearly was - but for me, his books are overlong and, in many instances, over-thought. His works just aren't my cup of tea, but I certainly understand why he has the fanbase he does (I think my main problem with his work is his desire to imbue every possible character and location with a detailed backstory, which, while incredible, also does my poor head in - I can't keep up with all the names, dates etc)


----------



## Elsye_Harwood

Karen Maitland's  Company of Lairs.
It's set in Medieval England during the pestilence or as we call it now the Black Death. 
It's full of stark images of a shattered society on the brink of anarchy, yet  still imbued with a sense of hope. 
I found it disturbingly beautiful. 
Into this nightmare world  Maitland adds a supernatural element and  twist which makes this tale uniquely memorable. 
It's a stunning book. 
I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## rchapman1

Rebecca Bryn's trilogy, For Their Country's Good.  Rebecca is an amazing writer and this story will keep you riveted through each of the three books.


----------



## MsSteph

A Reliable Wife by Robert Goolrick

“Set in rural Wisconsin in 1909, Ralph Truitt stands alone on a train platform waiting for the woman who answered his newspaper advertisement for a reliable wife."

A cautionary tale.  A century later Ralph could use a dating website with the same results.

I loved it.


----------



## rchapman1

Just read Sun in Splendour by J.H. Fletcher - a fabulous read. Set in the early 1900's it shows what it was like to be not only an artist but a female artist at this time, when painting for women was seen only as a nice pastime. J.H. Fletcher is a favourite author of mine - he delves so deeply into the emotions, hopes and fears of the women about whom he writes he carries you along in his thoughts as you quickly turn the pages. Highly recommended.


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova

I think if there existed such a book that made nobody bored even after one thousand times of being read it would be Harry Potter!


----------



## Richard Wildthroat

I just read this new book - A YEAR IN THE USA: Memoirs of an English intern  - a bit x rated, but hilarious.


----------



## jeromelee

Classic books always my first choice, just finished* The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett*
This historical novel, set in 12th-century Kingsbridge, went stratospheric when it was chosen for Oprah'sbook club.

Will step by step to read these 60 classic books :
https://docsbay.net/the-best-60-books-of-the-past-60


----------



## LDB

The Cuckoo's Egg by Cliff Stoll.

https://www.amazon.com/CUCKOOS-EGG-Clifford-Stoll-ebook/dp/B0083DJXCM/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1BOV9FXPCD9ZB&keywords=the+cuckoo%27s+egg+by+clifford+stoll&qid=1557324018&s=books&sprefix=the+cuck%2Caps%2C167&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## inmymind

Hi to all! I was wondering if anyone could suggest me a book for Historical fiction. I really like Simon Scarrow's Rome series. I am now looking for similar books because I really enjoyed reading this kind of fiction. Thanks already for any suggestions and help!!


----------



## Brighton

LGBTQ+ books always my first choice, just finished In The Closet: A Gay Romance by Ecops Dee

If you have read the book, please kindly recommend any book similar to that.


----------



## Ian Coates

Just finished Tom Bale's See How They Run. A sensational thriller. Exciting from first page to last. An oridinary young couple caught up in terrifying events. Will write a review shortly for Goodreads.


----------



## rchapman1

A Farewell to France by Noel Barber. Such a wonderful book! Noel Barber is an amazing author who draws you in to life in France during WW11 for a family of famous champagne makers. An enduring, but splintered, love story, evocative writing it covers over seven hundred pages but you still won't want it to end.


----------



## libmind

Think Again The Power Of Knowing What You Don't Know By Adam Grant

Grant's specialty is the study of business management using the scientific method. He writes books with characteristics very similar to Gladwell, he will personally research real, probably you have not heard of business cases, and then interspersed with various latest research findings in psychology, forming a system, very beautiful.

*








Think Again The Power Of Knowing What You Don't Know By Adam Grant 1 - Libmind


Today we start with a book that will give you the power to think: Think Again: The Power of Knowing What You Don't Know.




bit.ly




*


----------



## Miller_S

Even in Arcadia by Cecil Fayne: Even in Arcadia: A story of Templar treasure, mushroom madness, mystery and murder.: Amazon.co.uk: Fayne, Cecil, Rose, Camilla: 9798845634825: Books

For anyone who's thought about retiring in France this thriller is a must read. Beautifully written with vivid descriptions this novella had me gripped from the start.


----------

